# using a doppler



## magicbubble

ok i know a lot of you will say you cant hear a heartbeat at 8 weeks. im still going to give it a go though :)

mine arrived yesterday. so far we have listened to our own hearts, pulses and even the dogs heart (or tried to hear the dogs heart). 

i am going to try to hear baby today and found these tips on the internet. 

https://www.howtodothings.com/family-relationships/how-to-use-a-fetal-doppler

There is no better sound than the sound of your baby's heartbeat from the womb. Purchasing or renting a fetal Doppler can be a great way for you and your family (especially soon-to-be siblings) to bond with your baby. Using this baby heartbeat monitor will allow other family members to share in the excitement of your pregnancy.

There are many sounds that can be heard with a fetal Doppler including kicks, hiccups and, of course, your baby's heartbeat. A fetal heartbeat can be heard with a fetal Doppler as early as 8-10 weeks. Follow the tips below to get the most out of your Doppler by learning how to use a fetal Doppler.

Always start with a full bladder, especially in the early weeks (weeks 8-14). This will help to bring your uterus up out of your pelvic cavity
Place a small (quarter-sized) amount of gel on your abdomen. Start in the middle at the pubic bone if you are in the first trimester, and up by your belly button if you are more than 20 weeks along.
Place the probe directly on top of the gel and turn the unit on.
Move the probe in a VERY SLOW circular motion moving side to side across your abdomen.
If your fetal Doppler has an LCD heart-rate readout, do not try to read the display until you can hear your baby's heartbeat. Your heart beats at about 60-80 beats per minute, the fetus has a heart-rate between 120-180.
Not hearing the heartbeat before 12-14 weeks is not a sign that anything is wrong with your baby or your pregnancy. Hearing the heartbeat as early as 10 weeks isn't always possible and how early a fetal heartbeat can be heard will depend largely on a number of factors including:
Type of baby Doppler being used: Be sure that your Doppler is in fact a 'fetal Doppler' and not a prenatal listener. Some of the products available do not utilize the same technology as a fetal Doppler and cannot detect a fetal heartbeat until after 30 weeks. Also, different types of fetal Dopplers vary with regards to sensitivity and durability. Not all fetal Dopplers are created equally.

The size and shape of the mother: Taller women and women who are overweight may have a more difficult time hearing the heartbeat in the early weeks. However, by 12-14 weeks, a Doppler should be able to pick up a heartbeat in women of all shapes and sizes.
Inaccurate due date: Sometimes it is difficult to determine a due date. If your due date is off by a week or more, you may be expecting to hear the heartbeat earlier than would be possible.
Misinformation: A fetal heart will begin to beat at around 5-6 weeks' gestation. Although an ultrasound machine will be able to detect this by about 6 weeks, a fetal Doppler cannot detect a heartbeat until closer to 8-10 weeks. An ultrasound machine uses very powerful probes (5-10 Mhz) at a much higher output level (up to 720 Mw/cm2) whereas a fetal Doppler only uses a 2-3 Mhz probe at a much lower level of less than 20 mw/cm2. For this reason, fetal Dopplers are unable to detect a heartbeat before 8 weeks and usually not before 10-12 weeks. Dont be misled. If someone says she heard her baby's heartbeat at 6 weeks, she is probably referring to an ultrasound scan not a fetal monitor.
Lastly, fetal Dopplers have been safely used for over 50 years and there are no known ill effects regarding mother or fetus. That said, please be sure that the fetal Doppler you choose is FDA-approved and always talk to your healthcare provider about any questions or concerns regarding the use of a fetal heart monitor.

Michelle Wright owns and operates two companies--Tummy Tickles and Sonotrax--which rent and sell fetal dopplers.

Required Tools:
Fetal Doppler
Ultrasound gel
Patience (especially if you are less than 10 weeks)

Caution:
Talk to your health care provider.
Use prudently.
Be sure your Doppler is FDA-approved.

Quick Tips:
Have a full bladder.
Use lots of gel.
Start low and move SLOW.

Useful Links:
Fetal Heartbeat Sample
Tips for Using a Fetal Doppler
Pregnancy Due Date Calculator


----------



## emily86

I haven't been able to pick up my beans yet, thanks for the tips! x


----------



## LadyRoy

they are very good tips - just remember little movements as the heart is only a few mm in size at that age so if you move too quickly it is easy to miss


----------



## magicbubble

yes, i think i moved mine a bit too quick at times cos i was desperate for a wee (just tried it now). i did find a pulse near my hip though which i thought was pretty cool. i love knowing whats going on inside me and never knew i had a pulse there :) i need to find examples of 8 week old heart beats so i know what i am looking for

how do you count the beats per minute but the way? is it just every pulse sound you hear? you dont have to double it or anything?


----------



## dadoftwo

We first found ours at 8+4 so it is possible early on and we've listened in to a steady 170 b p m ever since just move the Doppler very slow be patient try not to use to much gel and get as tight in to the pubic bone as you can it also helps to angle the probe in behind the bone


----------



## magicbubble

thanks dadoftwo. ive been chucking the gel on in massive clumps thinking it would help :lol: will not do that next time then :)


----------



## magicbubble

ps how did you count 170 bpm without loosing count? or do you have a doppler with the counter on?


----------



## wilkie23

I didn't know you could buy these, I'm off to search the internet and get myself one, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## magicbubble

i got an angel sounds one from amazon - only £20!


----------



## wilkie23

Great I'll take a look on Amazon as well, its probably a bit early for me to hear a heartbeat but I'll still be checking every day


----------



## MiissDior

Im 8w5d now and still cant find bubs hb.. 
scary :( xx​


----------



## magicbubble

how many weeks are you? i have found no baby yet (i think) but am having great fun all the same. so far i have also listened to me swallow water and sing a song. but i now have a sticky neck :)


----------



## magicbubble

MiissDior said:


> Im 8w5d now and still cant find bubs hb..
> scary :( xx​

dont be scared. my doppler says it cant pick one up till 12 weeks so 8 weeks for us both is probably still very over optomistic. i know buttondumpling had a beat on monday cos i saw it on a scan so im sure it will still be pumping away - yours too :)


----------



## magicbubble

i keep finding my pulse - i know its mine cos its only 70bpm. go away my pulse - its not WHAT I Want to hear :lol:


----------



## anjadoem

Ahhh just found bubs for the second time! 150bpm chugging away like a little train. Best sound in the world 
Sooooo reassuring as scan not for another 2 weeks!


----------



## magicbubble

thats why i got my doppler anjadoem. its a long time to wait between scans. i would hate for anything to happen and me know nothing about it for days or even weeks x


----------



## abc123x

I don't know if it will help anyone, but I can only find my baby's heartbeat after I take a shower. Last night I took a big fall and had been worried since. I tried looking for baby 2 times last night with no success. This morning when I woke up I heard tons of movement, but couldn't find the heartbeat, so I got to thinking.. I usually check once a day after my shower. I got out of the shower and tried... there it was!

I also do not have gel, but my doppler works the same with water. Like most women, I have an angel sounds.


----------



## kaths101

My angel sounds arrived today, I just had a quick go :dohh: (promised myself i wouldnt try until 10 weeks) and couldnt find anything except my heartbeat.. its still early but im going to try again on wednesday when im 10 weeks..
I didnt have any gel so I used bio oil :blush: do you think that would work ok??


----------



## anjadoem

Yup I use bio oil too ! Found it twice so far xx


----------



## magicbubble

my angel sound came with a little tiny tube of free gel. didnt yours?

good luck :)

thanks for the tip on the shower. i dont have showers but love baths so i am going to give it another shot when i get out of my bath in about half an hour or so :)


----------



## magicbubble

i think i am looking in the wrong place, do i need to look central below my bellybutton? cos i keep looking to the left and right


----------



## kaths101

magicbubble said:


> my angel sound came with a little tiny tube of free gel. didnt yours?
> 
> good luck :)
> 
> thanks for the tip on the shower. i dont have showers but love baths so i am going to give it another shot when i get out of my bath in about half an hour or so :)

No I didnt get any gel :nope:
I heard aloe vera gel was good - not sure where to get it though - I think its just a bit early for me


----------



## magicbubble

my doppler says water is ok. some people also use baby oil x


----------



## dadoftwo

my method for counting is simple really just count in blocks of 10 mark each 1 on paper then add them up 17 ticks = 170 beats


----------



## dadoftwo

start ontop of the pubic bone in line with belly button then move slowly left or right make sure its small momements and try angling the probe different ways aswell not just straight down the earlier you are the tighter behind the pubic bone you may have to go


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It says to try with a full bladder, but I find it easier with an empty bladder! The trick is to move very very slowly circling the doppler. Mine is still very low down, literally on the edge of my pubic bone and slightly to the left. If your having trouble, try far lower than you think its amazing how low they are snuggled x


----------



## magicbubble

dadoftwo said:


> my method for counting is simple really just count in blocks of 10 mark each 1 on paper then add them up 17 ticks = 170 beats

how long did you time for? i did it for 15 seconds and got 18 beats and timesed this by 4 to get about 70 (one method i read on a medical site) and then i was able to figure out that was way too slow and was indeed my own pulse


----------



## magicbubble

dadoftwo said:


> start ontop of the pubic bone in line with belly button then move slowly left or right make sure its small momements and try angling the probe different ways aswell not just straight down the earlier you are the tighter behind the pubic bone you may have to go

aaahhh sugar i dont think my dopler is that flexible :lol:


----------



## magicbubble

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> It says to try with a full bladder, but I find it easier with an empty bladder! The trick is to move very very slowly circling the doppler. Mine is still very low down, literally on the edge of my pubic bone and slightly to the left. If your having trouble, try far lower than you think its amazing how low they are snuggled x

yes i tried with a full bladder and it just made me want to wee, is yours loud? im assuming cos my ones heart will be teeny tiny it will be quiet. im hearing sound but its very faint and sounds more like air than thuds


----------



## dadoftwo

magicbubble said:


> dadoftwo said:
> 
> 
> my method for counting is simple really just count in blocks of 10 mark each 1 on paper then add them up 17 ticks = 170 beats
> 
> how long did you time for? i did it for 15 seconds and got 18 beats and timesed this by 4 to get about 70 (one method i read on a medical site) and then i was able to figure out that was way too slow and was indeed my own pulseClick to expand...

i counted the full minute as i was using a digital clock without seconds on it :thumbup:


----------



## dadoftwo

magicbubble said:


> aaahhh sugar i dont think my dopler is that flexible :lol:

mines a hospital spec doppler that weve had for nearly 6 years it is the same as the ones the midwives use only an older model

the angelsound ones and similar types are great but you dont get as much freedom when it comes to moving the probe about i like them though and we have one for later in pregnancy


----------



## magicbubble

fab! thanks for all your tips :) how many weeks were you when you first heard your little babba then? and which doppler do you have?


----------



## dadoftwo

8 weeks 4 days which is REALLY early but is a good doppler not sure on make but its similar to the sonoline ones 

i just want to say although we got a hb that early its extremely rare so please people dont worry ive known people not find it at home until 14 weeks


----------



## magicbubble

oh im not worrying - i am only just 8 weeks today so i reckon maybe i am very early still. it really is fun playing around with it though. i have heard alsorts of wierd and wonderful gurgles :) i want your doppler! :lol: it sounds great


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

To be honest, mine is still hard to find and only a little louder than when I first found it. I have an angel sounds and found it at 9+4 literally on the verge of my pubic hair line. A proper doppler is easier, but the angel sounds is very good. You will all find it in the end, just be patient and try not to worry. I invested in two extra gels which worked out about £1 each xxxxxxx


----------



## MiissDior

9wks tommrow
still No joy :shrug:
thank god iv a private scan booked for monday to reassure me 
iv sonotrax B with 2hmz probe
paid 100euro for it when i 1st got it
my luck id buy a £20angel sounds one and find it right away.​


----------



## magicbubble

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> To be honest, mine is still hard to find and only a little louder than when I first found it. I have an angel sounds and found it at 9+4 literally on the verge of my pubic hair line. A proper doppler is easier, but the angel sounds is very good. You will all find it in the end, just be patient and try not to worry. I invested in two extra gels which worked out about £1 each xxxxxxx

that gel is pretty good price. i bought a big bottle with mine and i think it was only about £3.

is your angel sounds on of these? https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSound...f=sr_1_1?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1295104167&sr=1-1

i keep hearing a crackling noise in the same place each time, very low down, near my pubic bone and slightly left of my tummy button. but it doesnt sound very rhythmical, for all it is continuous. i wondered if it is just air bubbles going down my gut or something


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes that's the one I've got, at an even better price now wow! I have tried for ages before and its took up to bout 20 mins to find at times. I don't think it will be long before you hear it magicbubble! x


----------



## purapura

Just received my Doppler today by post. And already we have been listening to the heart beat of the little treasure! It is 170 beats per minute! So exiting!
But it took us a long time to find it, and olds of alien sounds lol.


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm bumping up this thread....... I know some people are going to think I'm totally nuts but I think I've just found my little ones heartbeat with my sonoline B fetal doppler. Its too fast to be mine.......


----------



## LadyHutch

A few tips I learned about mine:

If you have anterior placenta (I do) it may be harder to find the HB or it may be muffled.

Remeber, LadyHutch, you aren't a doctor trained to use a doppler to find the baby's HB. So don't panic when you don't, just try again later

Try to restrain yourself and not buy one until you have had the dr find the HB with their doppler. Not only will you better know where to look with yours, but you will know what you are listening for, and how hard to push. I waited til 13 weeks. Glad I did.

When you put it on your skin or your clothes brush past it or you glide over pubic hair, it is LOUD and hurts your ear. Don't turn it on until you have the gel on and position the doppler into roughly the place you need it.

Try a slight incline by laying against some pillows if you are finding HB really low. It will better help you gauge where your pubic bone is and give you some leverage if you gotta go low

If recording, plug recording plug into the mic jack on your computer, not the "In" jack ;-)

Too much gel makes it harder to find and hear

Try shaving down your pubes, it helps

If you found it on the left side one time and can't find it there again, try the same location on the right side. Baby probably flipped over.

Whatever you do, don't use it as a reason to panic =)


----------



## WantaBelly

LOL, thank you ladyhutch! Has anyone ever found the hb at 6 weeks?


----------



## AutumnSky

WantaBelly said:


> LOL, thank you ladyhutch! Has anyone ever found the hb at 6 weeks?

 
I think 6 weeks is way too early to find the heartbeat. I found one of the twins on thursday, and that was early at 9w1d. It was definitely baby's though - it was over 160bpm :cloud9:


----------



## zb5

Thanks for all the advice on this thread! I just bought a doppler online and now just have to wait for it to arrive next week. Hope I'm one of the lucky ones who can hear it at 8 weeks and a few days.

WantaBelly, maybe you could hear the hb at 6 weeks but baby's heartrate would still be quite low at that point and you would be more likely to confuse it with your own. The heart rate starts out similar to adult heart rates and doesn't get up to the ~150 bpm range until week 7-8.


----------



## First.timer

i didnt find mine till 11 weeks, i had been trying all week and starting to freak out, you know when you read things and you just think, yeah but that wont happen to me, ill get a doppler and ill definately be able to hear the heart because ill just be persistent and make sure i find it! i found it on attempt number 5/6 in the first few minutes, then found it for the second time again nearly a week later. its so tiny and if you have a chubby belly like me it takes ages, nice to hear though and def worth it, it will be nicer when its easier to find and i can just whip it out of my handbag as a party trick ;)


----------



## HippieMama

I was in the hospital on thursday, only 8 wks 3 days and we heard the heart beat loud and clear! It was so cute!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm a bit on the thin side and my uterus is still above my pubic bone from having my son 4 months ago. There's no way my hb was 120-124 beats per minute. Its in the same spot every time I check for it, I find this all very interesting.


----------



## zb5

Wow, that's great Wantabelly! It looks like ~120 bpm correlates to about 7 weeks so that's close to your estimate. Plus I'm sure there's a huge range of normal for any given week. I was partly going by what I saw on the u/s when I had my scan at 6 weeks. She didn't calculate the heart rate but we saw it blinking and it looked similar to a regular adult heartrate. I had heard everyones fetal heart rates were much higher so I looked it up and found out that it increases quickly after 5-6 weeks.

I really hope I can hear mine when my doppler arrives!


----------



## WantaBelly

I think I'm going to take my doppler with me to my first Dr appt and show him what 'm finding just to see if indeed this is correct??? Will let you know.....


----------

